# Plant problems



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Guys...was wondering if anybody could help me with my plant and algae problem.

First off..picture below shows r. rotundifolia and stargrass which has some black banding across the leaves. Noticed this awhile back and up until now still don't know why this happens. Anybody experienced this and where you able to fix it?

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o309/danbryans/rotundifoliamarked.jpg

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o309/danbryans/stargrassmarked.jpg

Secondly.. is this hair algae? First picture shows algae on L. inclinata "cuba". and second picture is close-up of the algae. So is this hair algae? I first saw them on my spiky moss. Easily picked out since they are in clumps. So what's the best way to get rid of them?

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o309/danbryans/algae.jpg

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o309/danbryans/algae2.jpg

Hope someone could shed light some light on this. Thanks!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

The algae in the last two pictures looks like cladophora.

More info on your tank setup and fert routine would help...


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Laith..tank is 35gal with 3.8wpg of CFL lighting for 10hours. Fertz are N:14ppm weekly; P= 3ppm weekly K=30ppm weekly and CSM+B 1.2ppm weekly. Macro's 3X per week (T-TH-Su) and Micro's 3X per week (M-W-F). Using pressurized CO2 system and drop checker with a KH of 5. Fauna includes 19 Rummy nose tetra's, 4 otocinclus, 2 SAE's. I noticed that I can only find them on my spiky moss and some area on the substrate overrun by e. tenellus. Area's which I think have poor water circulation.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

With that much light you need to maintain good water circulation all over the tank, to keep the CO2 concentration up uniformly. When I have had similar problems it has been after the plants do a lot of growing and I am too lazy to prune as often as needed. Heavy plant growth really restricts the flow in the tank.


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

I was actually already planning to lower the sub. pump to compensate for the lack of circulation on some areas near the subtrate. As it is its 4in below the top of the tank. I guess i'll do that this weekend then and see what happens. By the way I'm using DIY UGF using PVC pipes.


----------

